# Puppy coat colour



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a pic of bess she is 6 weeks today, though she is solid black her breeder showed me her under coat/roots and it was chocolate colour, her breeder said she has never seen this in any of her litters before. Do u think her colour may change or do u think its her puppy fur. Her breeder isnt sure.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love to see some close up photos, if you can get some from your breeder  

Congrats on your new puppy .. you will owing a cockapoo


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That's what I love about cockapoos they often have a surprise for you up their sleeves! You are never quite sure what you are getting with a cross. Please show us a photo with Bess's choccy tummy in the picture!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

i will of course post lots of pictures when shes here, ill get some good close ups to see what you think !!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Look forward to seeing photos ... I love the differences in cockapoo coats .. what a fabulous mix


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi congratulations on your new puppy ,imnot sure about that i have Ollie who is a chocolate cockapoo and he was a dak chocolate but still brown and has got lighter as he has got older ,he is 2 now still chocolate but lighter ,if he was black i would be unsure .

all the best 
lynda


----------

